# Travel Talk > Find a Travelmate >  China Tour Help

## TravelMate

I don't know if anybody is traveling to China, but if you need any help with itineraries, tips, hotel suggestions, etc, I'd be more than happy to help. I have traveled to virtually every tourist destination in China and would be more than happy to offer suggestions. Send me a PM if you wish. 


Oh, I'm not trying to sell anything, just offering to help. I love this country and would love to help others enjoy it too.

----------


## borisbail11

Well, I will plan to go for china in this weekend. Last time, When I have visited china with my whole family, I have not enjoyed all the catchy places. So I think that I will need support this times for anybody who have great experienced in china. So I will enjoy my journey as well as soon.

----------


## jeckvilson

Well, I will plan to go for china in this weekend. Last time, When I have visited china with my whole family, I have not enjoyed all the catchy places. So I think that I will need support this times for anybody who have great experienced in china. So I will enjoy my journey as well as soon.

----------


## jeamsnikon

When I was gone in china as tourist with my family than it was first time tour in china country, at that time there was I had not any guide to me historical places and natural places than at that time I was missed guide.

----------

